# deloc



## Mallarme

> -- Şi... nu te doare capul când citeşti?... întrebai, dându-i înapoi cartea.
> Părea că nu înţelege.
> -- Pentru ce să mă doară?  *Nu mă doare deloc*, zise el...


Credeţi că ar putea însemna "my head never aches" sau "I never get headaches"?  adică nu numai în momentul ăla dar niciodată nu îl doare capul. (Este vorba de un băiat foarte voinic)

Mulţumesc din nou!


----------



## Trisia

Aici cred că ar fi nevoie de mai mult context...

Nu îmi dau seama dacă e vorba de "my head never aches because of reading" sau "my head never aches".

I think you might try saying "Why should it hurt? It doesn't hurt a bit/at all" - this way nobody knows exactly what he's saying and they're all free to interpret as they please. 

Or, you could wait until someone else comes along... with a better idea hopefully


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi, Trisia.  Credeam că poate "de loc" este uneori interschimbabil cu "niciodată" sau aşa ceva, dar văd acum că poate nu.


----------



## Trisia

Ar putea fi, dar trebuie să reiasă asta foarte clar din context. Aici, nu cred.

_Eu, să am probleme cu limba engleză? Eu nu am deloc asemenea probleme_ = eu nu am niciodată probleme cu exprimarea în limba engleză (that's a big, fat lie, of course )


----------



## lletraferida

deloc  means at all.
de loc means (ex. in the sentence _De unde esti de loc?_) _Where do you come from?_ (referring to one's origins). or  _Which place do you come from? _

as you know, loc means place. I think you can translate it as _Which place do you come from?  _or something like that, although it wouldn't sound natural. 

lletraferida


----------

